# *** Events this weekend *** H2Vape & Vapers Corner



## Silver (25/6/19)

Quite a weekend ahead of us!

*h2vape birthday bash *
29 June
In Boksburg
*Lots of giveaways and specials*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/h2vape-birthday-bash-2k19.t59981/
@h2vape

*Vapers Corner birthday bash*
29 & 30 June
Equestria and Kyalami stores
*Huge specials and prizes*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/birthday-sale-vapers-corner.t60253/
@Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/19)

Weekend approaching...


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/6/19)

If I wasn't 500km's away this would have been Awesome! Enjoy guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

Silver said:


> Quite a weekend ahead of us!
> 
> *h2vape birthday bash *
> 29 June
> ...



Happy birthday @h2vape and @Vapers Corner! I hope you have a smashing birthday weekend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/19)

Saturday morning and today the weekend events start!

Am going to try to visit H2vape in Boksburg later this morning. Have never been to their shop and am looking forward to it.

Not sure if I will make it to Vapers Corner but I might be able to.

Enjoy the weekend fellow forumites!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy (29/6/19)

I’m going to pop into Vapers Corner Equestria tomorrow. It’s the vape shop a stop by at every time I go see my specialist at Wilgers. Awesome shop, huge selection of vape gear and juice, friendly and knowledgeable staff. Needless to say I always end up leaving with a bag of new goodies. Plus I need a refill of Steam Masters Exclamation! and they sell the 100ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (29/6/19)

Was at the vapers corner equestria all morning with @Vape Republic and what a jol! Awesome giveaways and solid company to just relax and vape, made ourselves at home with Craig and the guys! Solid birthday bash! Crowds were flocking in all morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/6/19)

Was at h2vape this morning

Wow what a great time!

Shop was busy







Lots of people, vape juice and a good vibe






Anyone recognize this? It’s the h2vape wall banner... 






Posing with Philip from @h2vape and @Sash from Majestic Vapor






Was amazing hospitality from Philip and Wally. You guys really know how to make customers feel great. 

Also ran into several other peeps from our vaping community. Was a great vibe indeed. 

Wishing you guys all the success with the revamped shop and happy birthday again!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Sash (29/6/19)

Silver said:


> Was at h2vape this morning
> 
> Wow what a great time!
> 
> ...



Nice to see you again after so long @Silver.
Can you see? Phillips got the love glove on him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

